
What Happens to Us Does Not Happen to Most of You - tom_mellior
https://www.sigarch.org/what-happens-to-us-does-not-happen-to-most-of-you/
======
tom_mellior
I don't find the original title very informative, so here is the first
sentence of the post for context: "This blog post is a personal account of
sexism, harassment, and racism that I and some anonymous members of the
computer architecture community have experienced."

